# Abuela acogedora



## irene.acler

Hola a todos
Tengo una pregunta, quizás un poco tonta, en cuanto a la siguiente frase:

_Como una *abuela acogedora* que nos hace sentir la paz, la quietud, Julie piensa en las horas que el día le traerá para gozar de la ciudad descubriéndola._ 

Tengo que traducir este texto, pero lo de "abuela acogedora" no sé cómo se podría poner en italiano, intentando mantener el sentido español: nonna accogliente? ospitale? affettuosa? 
_Accogliente_ y _ospitale_ me dan más la idea de un lugar, ¿no? Y _affettuosa_ me parece que se aleja un poco del sentido español.

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao carissima, pensavo a "nonna che rincuora/che dà conforto (confortante?)", giusto così, per dare altri spunti


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Irene, sabes que no sé italiano, pero tanto "afectuosa" como "reconfortante" (en español, claro), pueden ser buenos sustitutos -si no sinónimos- para "acogedora", referido a una persona.


----------



## italfan

Io direi "accogliente"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Provo:
Nonna consolatrice/rassicurante/affettuosa.
Quest'ultimo non mi pare si discosti poi molto dal significato spagnolo. Idea mia, eh?


----------



## 0scar

ac|co|glièn|te
p.pres., agg.
1 p.pres. ⇒accogliere 
2a agg. CO di qcn., che fa buona accoglienza, ospitale: _una famiglia a._

De Mauro


----------



## housecameron

_Nonna accogliente_ non mi ispira molto, direi piuttosto _ospitale_.

Secondo me _accogliente_ è adatto come attributo per una casa (un divano, un hotel), non altrettanto se riferito a persone.



> De Mauro
> 2b agg. CO di qcs., comodo, confortevole: _stanza_, _ambiente accogliente._


 
Non direi mai _ho degli amici molto accoglienti_


----------



## Sabrine07

Nonna protettiva, affettuosa.


----------



## irene.acler

housecameron said:


> _Nonna accogliente_ non mi ispira molto, direi piuttosto _ospitale_.
> 
> Secondo me _accogliente_ è adatto come attributo per una casa (un divano, un hotel), non altrettanto se riferito a persone.
> 
> Non direi mai _ho degli amici molto accoglienti_


 
Esatto, è quello che penso anch'io.




Sabrine07 said:


> Nonna protettiva, affettuosa.


 
"Nonna protettiva" mi ispira già di più.  
Grazie!


----------



## 0scar

*acogedor**, ra**.*

*1. *adj. Que acoge. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Dicho de un sitio: Agradable por su ambientación, comodidad, tranquilidad, etc.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 


La traducción es _accogliente , como una familia,_ según el ejemplo del De Mauro, pero no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.
Hay más humanidad en en el _accogliente _italiano que el _acogedor/a _castellano, según los diccionarios.


----------



## Silvia10975

Bueno Oscar, no es cuestión de ser ciegos o menos, es que los italianos sentimos en la palabra "accogliente" algo que no nos suena como adjetivo para una persona. Para *una familia* sí, es un grupo que te acoge como un hogar, *un abrazo* es "accogliente", pero hacía una abuela, una madre, para mí no es exactamente adecuado. Nadie diría que es un error, simplemente que hay otros adjetivos que se adaptan mejor. Traduciendo, según yo, es mejor encontrar algo con más humanidad (como dices tú ), si hay la posibilidad


----------



## irene.acler

Coincido con Silvia. El concepto es eso, "accogliente", pero referido a una persona no nos suena muy bien en italiano.


----------



## 0scar

En castellano tampoco, ver la definición del DRAE más arriba, pero es la palabra que usa el autor.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, pero en italiano creo que sería mejor traducir de manera que tenga sentido, ¿no?


----------

